
When I was about four years old I tried to eat a dirt sandwich. - ph0rque
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/eh49w/what_was_your_most_brilliant_idea_as_a_child_that/c1829wx
======
bherms
At first I saw the title and reddit source and thought, "Oh great, hn is
becoming reddit now." Luckily I was surprised to find myself enjoying that
story immensely. Not only because it was funny and cute, but because it
reminded me for a few minutes how awesome it was to see the world as a kid and
how brilliant a childs mind can work. I can think of a few of my own "dirt
sandwiches" and it makes me sad that even at only 24, I'm moving further and
further away from having a mind that can work like that.

